# 8965 question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

When I do the 8965 do I use block 1 or 3.I assume 1 and I'm filling jointly so do I list my wife or do a separate 8965 for her.
I'm asking because part1 asks for a number and part 3 asks for type which would be C.

Thanks for any assistance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you and the other members of your household lived outside the United States in 2015 then generally you'd skip Part I entirely. You don't have a Marketplace-granted coverage exemption, presumably. Generally you'd ignore Part I, tick both of the No boxes in Part II, then list all the household members in Part III with reason code C.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

BBCWatcher said:


> If you and the other members of your household lived outside the United States in 2015 then generally you'd skip Part I entirely. You don't have a Marketplace-granted coverage exemption, presumably. Generally you'd ignore Part I, tick both of the No boxes in Part II, then list all the household members in Part III with reason code C.


Thanks for the info.I thought that's how it had to be done but wanted to see what other people thought about it.

Thanks again.

Bernie McKenna


----------

